# Othello Make Up



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Last night we had a judge come to the proformance and he wouldn't tell me that i am nominated for the make up i did or not but the director told me that the judge loved the make I did for the Main Character Othello. I gave him facial scaring and then air burshed a tattoo on to his chest










and for the back eye i did for a one of the other characters which i need to do in 30 secs so he can go back on stage


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice work lotus, but your suppose to use make up not punch the guy in the face.......
i know its faster you only had 30 sec.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LMAO!!! Great job under time constraints!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Really nice job Lotus! LOL @ pyro but he's right it does look that real.*


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

that looks really well


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it a lot! You did a fine job


----------

